# burnt drive board variable speed mr cool universal 5 ton unit



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

I Installed a 4 to 5 ton Mr Cool universal matching system last year for a client. it worked great until this spring no AC. i checked the drive board and where it meets the heat sink it fried the board. I figured lightning and repaced the board adding surge protection to the didconnect. the unit turned on and now does not run with a "p6" error code. p6 on this unit is bad communication between main pcb and drive board.any one know what could cause this


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Your best bet is call their tech support. Most mini split companies have good tech support. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

